# Inner pillar hole



## 6466tripower (May 22, 2016)

Hello, I have a 66 GTO HT I'm finishing up and on the drivers side inside windshield pillar there is a perfect 1" hole down about dash level. Above it is a recessed screw hole. Almost looks like a hole for a spotlight. I've looked at other GTOs and they don't have this hole. Anyone ever seen this? What the hell is it? It's really noticeable.


----------

